# White Bait and burley



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im going to hit the canal this full moon and ive found a nice deep hole and want to anchor up in and fish.
But i would like a little advice on how better to use White bait and burley.
like what rig is best for 3 to 4" white bait and what do you guys think makes the best burley?
i made up some burley the other day.......ok this is how it went.
I was thinking that because alot of lure sents are using garlic i would, so i put a full clove of garlic in pealed and about 100m of extra light olive oil.
I just left it in the food processor for about 10mins to make a oily mush.
I then added bread some old chips BBQ, chuck pellets, white bait, oats, water to help it brake down and then a little flour to make it a bit thicker again. Then i froze it, the reason behind this is i was thinking its would hepl the berley brake down slower, as it defrosts.
As the can tell ive not a clue what im doing i just add a bit of everything ive hear people say makes good burley.
Any and lots of help would be realy realy helpful.

Thanks Rik


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Instead of olive oil, get a bottle of tuna oil from the tackle shop, other than that, other ingredients are probably ok, aside from the chips... :lol: 
Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Rik,

I like to burley with the bait I intend to use for me fresh smelly pilchards diced up into very small pieces works well :wink: . I throw over half a handfull every 20 mins or so, if the fish are biting hard then small amounts more often. White bait doesn't smell as much as pilchards but that doesn't mean it wont work for you. As far as your mix goes garlic, tuna oil, bread and some bait should excite some fish.

This summer i'm going to try and tempt some whiting with a blended pippi, bread, tuna oil and garlic mix. :idea: frozen in a tomatoe sauce container so i splurt little burley streams out in different directions :arrow:

Probably a good idea to use the blender after the mrs intends on baking a cake. :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Rik, I use bran rather than oats as it is finer and I find it disperses faster through the slits in my burley bucket. I use some stinky pillies, mince meat and some tuna oil to mush it up plus some aniseed based pallets if this appeals rather than garlic. This mix is great for tommy ruffs and gar over here, maybe leave the mince meat out and use the other ingredients, but I would try some bran in the mix.

Just my two bobs. 

Good luck!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb55AC8AADZfgAASUOeAEgCCFAo/7/7wMAEmBDVTw0TaJ6k2oGQPUZqD1BgBk00GQwQ0xGjA1PRGieoyhianoCaBpgoCZsFV3+mKj0gOPV3kK8WKdKbHlI0pobtfd0FIeGiEkVR5wCNk8avc6K7tx4TEmuLtKW3Fd9WhtuAYVTs0JyTqnTo7SLDAhB/pt15yiOFdMEkG0mBv81RQyKhxQqFjDPkvW3VU51xFBSAPdfTyeb9p9LUGAkoNthpAwo5QjI+EUa34vHSmQt4BkLXK0Hmzi8Ge64bbvOUHeQ+MKr3kovRtcFmxjJSZBSkQCp4VEwOKqVbRES4LYGpZnw7eFFt1fOy5rCdtUWNOOdCbSSabYQffST4oYxzE6uEhJKZ2k5zLFZRo3oZB7ybP6MMF3NiCf/F3JFOFCQvnkALw


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> [ was the oily hands afterwards (which makes paddling ... fun) - this is a great solution.


Boiled wheat with no additives will also work and keeps hands clean, when you open the stomach of captures they all have wheat in the gut when using it as berley.

If you don't boil the wheat it floats on top


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

ive frozen my berley in glad bags so all i need to do is rip the bag drop it in the bucket and put its over board.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I do much the same as magicrik except i fill milk containers and freeze them.

Also with chicken pellets i feel that sometimes they expand and fill the fish's stomach, thus making them no longer hungry.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> Also with chicken pellets i feel that sometimes they expand and fill the fish's stomach, thus making them no longer hungry.


i had this problem too, but use a small plastic boat burley bucket with fine holes. just stick in the pellets, they expand and then disintegrate, leaving a nice, fine burley trail that disperses beautifully through the water column. add pilchard chunks occassionally over the side of the yak and presto, top burley trail


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

rik,

i generally try and keep my burley simple, bread mashed up with some smelly bait example pillies or prawn heads/shells and tuna oil. the bread holds the scent and breaks up into tiny bits that just hang in the water whilst the oil will produce a little slick or film that will travel over a wide area. the idea is to make the fish hungry, they can smell the yummy food everywhere around the area but they wont be able to actually eat any of it, until they get to the bait. Its like when coming home to your mums Sunday roast, as soon as you walk through the door and smell dinner cooking your belly starts to rubble, even if you've already eaten (which is a big mistake if you're at your mums for Sunday roast).


----------

